# What is custard powder?



## PamelaEllen (Feb 6, 2003)

I am making Nanaimo Bars and the recipe calls for custard powder.  I have no idea what that is.  Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## evelyn (Feb 7, 2003)

custard powder is more commonly available in the UK.  It is basically a cooked pudding powder.  Whatever brand you have available that you add milk to and then cook on the stovetop would be a close enough substitute - although probably more intense in flavour (vanilla) than true custard powder and thicker.  The thickness you can do something about by adding slightly more milk.


----------



## jbadeaux (Feb 13, 2003)

*Have eaten Nanaimo Bars  in Canada*

PamelaEllen

My wife is from Canada, we love Nanaimo Bars - but they're reserved for special ocassion - maybe like Valentine day, ....hmmmmmm
Use vanilla custard powder, cook it slowly and be conscience of the final consistency.
My wife has fooled her mom with this substitute.

._Hope the ocassion is worth the effort_

  [/quote]


----------

